
Students, Community Groups Sue University of California to Drop Sat, Act - rhegart
https://www.wsj.com/articles/students-community-groups-sue-university-of-california-to-drop-sat-act-11576008188
======
goler
"A UC task force is currently assessing the value of the SAT and ACT in
admissions, with recommendations expected before the end of the school year,
and the university will make a decision after that, said a spokeswoman from
the UC president’s office."

You would hope the UC system would already have a very good understanding of
the value of _all_ of the elements they utilize in admissions decisions. If
they don't know the value, why are they still using it?

